# Wayne lakes



## nschap

Anyone on this site ever fish wayne Lakes if so any information would be appreciated


----------



## fishin'musician

nschap said:


> Anyone on this site ever fish wayne Lakes if so any information would be appreciated


I use to fish Wayne Lakes all the time up until about 10 years ago. I know of 15 lakes out there to fish in that range in the 1 acre up to 13 acres range. I don't know if you are planning to use a boat or not but 1 lake it's called Shawnee has a concrete ramp the rest except for a couple have gravel ramps. Trolling motors only are allowed no gas motors. The deepest lake is Algonquin it is where the swimming pool is located. Wayne Lakes is private so you have to buy a fishing pass for anyone over 16 years of age they are I think 7 dollars a day or a yearly pass is $100. Fishing passes can be purchased at the bait store which is located on I think it's West Drive I know it's on the west side of Cherokee lake they should also have a map of the park showing where all of the lakes are located. I use to fish out there all of the time but I found that the lakes are almost all very clear and would get very weed choked making them hard to fish unless topwater bass fishing. The lakes out there all have good populations of bluegills and bass. The crappie, catfish and perch populations seem to have declined quite a bit recently according to my former father-in-law who I still talk to and he fishes there almost daily in good weather. He only bank fishes since he has bad knees and has a hard time getting in and out of boats. I hope this helps


----------



## MDBuckeye

My in-laws live in Greenville and I often am looking for a spot to take my kid and I out. Looked into Wayne lakes but thought you had to be a resident to fish it.


----------



## fishin'musician

MDBuckeye said:


> My in-laws live in Greenville and I often am looking for a spot to take my kid and I out. Looked into Wayne lakes but thought you had to be a resident to fish it.


You don't have to be a resident to fish Wayne Lakes non-residents have to have a pass residents fish for free. I hope this helps


----------



## nschap

fishin'musician said:


> I use to fish Wayne Lakes all the time up until about 10 years ago. I know of 15 lakes out there to fish in that range in the 1 acre up to 13 acres range. I don't know if you are planning to use a boat or not but 1 lake it's called Shawnee has a concrete ramp the rest except for a couple have gravel ramps. Trolling motors only are allowed no gas motors. The deepest lake is Algonquin it is where the swimming pool is located. Wayne Lakes is private so you have to buy a fishing pass for anyone over 16 years of age they are I think 7 dollars a day or a yearly pass is $100. Fishing passes can be purchased at the bait store which is located on I think it's West Drive I know it's on the west side of Cherokee lake they should also have a map of the park showing where all of the lakes are located. I use to fish out there all of the time but I found that the lakes are almost all very clear and would get very weed choked making them hard to fish unless topwater bass fishing. The lakes out there all have good populations of bluegills and bass. The crappie, catfish and perch populations seem to have declined quite a bit recently according to my former father-in-law who I still talk to and he fishes there almost daily in good weather. He only bank fishes since he has bad knees and has a hard time getting in and out of boats. I hope this helps


Thank you for your time and consideration I


----------



## fishin'musician

nschap said:


> Thank you for your time and consideration I


You are very welcome I hope the information helps the bait store is called Mark's Bait shop it is on West drive he will have passes and should be able to give you some spots that would good to try I think he opens at 7 or 8 in the morning you should be able to google his location good luck


----------

